# خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007



## فادية (3 يونيو 2007)

مقتل الاب رغيد كني و ثلاثة شمامسة في الموصل​ 






​ 
قتل مسلحون مجهولون قبل قليل من الان القس رغيد كني، راعي كنيسة روح القدس في حي النور بالموصل مع ثلاثة شمامسة آخرين كانوا معه اثناء خروجهم من الكنيسة بعد تأدية قداس الاحد اليوم.
والشمامسة هم:​ 
الشماس بسمان يوسف
الشماس بسام
الشماس غسان​ 
وقالت مصادر ل" عنكاوا كوم" ان المسلحين امطروا الضحايا بوابل من الرصاص واردوهم قتلى على الفور و ان جثثهم كانت مرمية امام الكنيسة حتى ساعة اعداد هذا الخبر.​ 
هذه هي حقيقه الاسلام الارهابي 
قتل الناس العزل  المسالمين 
ارحمنا يا رب​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

خبر مؤسف في الحقيقة ولكن نحن نعلم ان هذه عينة من حوادث تطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية على كل من هو غير مسلم ( الكافر )

الانفال (آية:60): واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوه ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم واخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف اليكم وانتم لا تظلمون  

البقرة (آية:191): واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم واخرجوهم من حيث اخرجوكم والفتنه اشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فان قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين  

هذا هو الاسلام وهذا هو رسول الاسلام وتعاليمه

خبر مؤسف في الحقيقة يا اختي فادية الرب يباركك †


----------



## فادية (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



THE GALILEAN قال:


> خبر مؤسف في الحقيقة ولكن نحن نعلم ان هذه عينة من حوادث تطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية على كل من هو غير مسلم ( الكافر )
> 
> الانفال (آية:60): واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوه ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم واخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف اليكم وانتم لا تظلمون
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك اخي العزيز الجليلي 
نعم هذا  هو الاسلام الارهابي 
ربنا يعين مسيحي العراق ويحميهم من ايدي المجرمين 
شكرا مرة اخرى عزيزي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mm62maher (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

الرب يقبلهم مع شهدا المسيح والقدسين بنيلهم اكليل الشهادة فى المسيح فلى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكونفى حضن الاب ذلك افضل سلام ونعمة لجميعكم امين:yaka:


----------



## sandy23 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

سلام ونعمة 
انا عندي صديقة مسيحية من العراق
وبتقولي الوضع ما بطمنش وكتير عم بدايقوهم في الشارع
ومن يومين مسكوا عمتها وهددوها يا بتأسلم يا بيقتلوها  
واعطوها مهله 24 ساعة بس
وهي هربت على شمال العراق

الرب يكون معهم ويصبرهم
يا رب احمي المسيحيين في العراق من ايدي الارهاب والمجرمين
شكرا اختي فادية على الخبر المحزن
الرب يباركك ويحميكي


----------



## فادية (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



mm62maher قال:


> الرب يقبلهم مع شهدا المسيح والقدسين بنيلهم اكليل الشهادة فى المسيح فلى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكونفى حضن الاب ذلك افضل سلام ونعمة لجميعكم امين:yaka:


 
امين يا رب 
ربنا يقبلهم في ملكوتو  مع القديسين 
ميرسي  يا ماهر على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فادية (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



sandy23 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> انا عندي صديقة مسيحية من العراق
> وبتقولي الوضع ما بطمنش وكتير عم بدايقوهم في الشارع
> ومن يومين مسكوا عمتها وهددوها يا بتأسلم يا بيقتلوها
> ...


 
ميرسي يا عزيزتي ساندي على حضورك العطر 
صحيح كلامك يا عزيزتي  
انا اهلي لسه هناك  وبسمع كتير من الكلام الي قولتي عليه 
صلولهم ان ربنا يحميهم من ايدي المجرمين الارهابيين 
رحمتك يا رب​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

*عزيزتي فاديه
هو خبر مؤسف جدا ان ناس امنه خارجه من صلاه وتقتل بدون زنب 
هم بجهلهم يضنون انهم يقضون علي المسيحيه ولكنهم بدون ان يدرو يزيدنها قوه بدم الشهداء
لنفرح ونبتهج لاننا كسبنا شفعاء جدد امام رب المجد *

:94:    :94:  :94:    :94:


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

لايكون موت لعبيدك انما انتقال انتقلوا الى الحياه الافضل مع المسيح هم الان والمسيحيه ترويها دماء الشهداء عبر كل العصور يعطيهم الرب نياحا فى احضان القديسين ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ويروا ماعده الله لمحبى اسمه القدوس ما لم تراه عين ولاتسمع به اذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشر اعد لهم امين:yaka:


----------



## فادية (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



اسامه فوزي قال:


> *عزيزتي فاديه*
> *هو خبر مؤسف جدا ان ناس امنه خارجه من صلاه وتقتل بدون زنب *
> *هم بجهلهم يضنون انهم يقضون علي المسيحيه ولكنهم بدون ان يدرو يزيدنها قوه بدم الشهداء*
> *لنفرح ونبتهج لاننا كسبنا شفعاء جدد امام رب المجد *
> ...


 

امين يا رب 
اكيد يا عزيزي اسامه  كلامك صحيح 
وربنا يقبلهم في ملكوتو مع القديسين والاطهار:94::94::94: 
ميرسي عزيزي على المرور​


----------



## فادية (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> لايكون موت لعبيدك انما انتقال انتقلوا الى الحياه الافضل مع المسيح هم الان والمسيحيه ترويها دماء الشهداء عبر كل العصور يعطيهم الرب نياحا فى احضان القديسين ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ويروا ماعده الله لمحبى اسمه القدوس ما لم تراه عين ولاتسمع به اذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشر اعد لهم امين:yaka:




امين يا رب 
ربنا يسكنهم الملكوت الازلي 
ميرسي عزيزي ناجي على الحضور​


----------



## fakhry2010 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

لا تخافون من يقتل الجسد بل خافون من يهلك الروح والجسد  دول قتلو بجسد فى الارض بس احياء مع القديشين والشهداء ويا مسلمين اوعى تصدقو ان القتل هوزه الحل عندكم احنا لا يهمنا قتل الجسد ولا الجسد يعنى ماهما تعملو انتم زى مانتم متعرفوش ربنا  واكيد عارفينو هوه السيد المسيح له كل المجد بس باردو انتم اتبعتو حبيبكم  ازا كان قالك على متع الدنيا كلها عشان كدا متسمك بمتع الدنيا خليك فى متع الدنيا بس مالكم شغالين قتل فينا مش ضعف مننا انا بنسامحكم لا بل بنفظ كلام ربنا حبو بعضكم بعضا حبو اعضائكم احنا  بنعرضلكم المحبه وانت بتعرضو لينا القتل يبقى خليه ينفكم حبيبكم


----------



## fakhry2010 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

لا تخافون من يقتل الجسد بل خافون من يهلك الروح والجسد  دول قتلو بجسد فى الارض بس احياء مع القديشين والشهداء ويا مسلمين اوعى تصدقو ان القتل هوزه الحل عندكم احنا لا يهمنا قتل الجسد ولا الجسد يعنى ماهما تعملو انتم زى مانتم متعرفوش ربنا  واكيد عارفينو هوه السيد المسيح له كل المجد بس باردو انتم اتبعتو حبيبكم  ازا كان قالك على متع الدنيا كلها عشان كدا متسمك بمتع الدنيا خليك فى متع الدنيا بس مالكم شغالين قتل فينا مش ضعف مننا انا بنسامحكم لا بل بنفظ كلام ربنا حبو بعضكم بعضا حبو اعضائكم احنا  بنعرضلكم المحبه وانت بتعرضو لينا القتل يبقى خليه ينفعكم حبيبكم


----------



## fakhry2010 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

لا تخافون من يقتل الجسد بل خافون من يقدر ان يهلك الروح والجسد معا


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

الاخت العزيزه لاتحزنى ليس عند اولاد الله حزن ولماذا الحزن وها نبوات الكتاب تتحقق يقول الكتاب تاتى ايام يظن فيها ان من يقتلكم يقدم خدمه لله وهاهى النبوات تتحقق تشجعى واعرفى وانت عارفه ان الرب قريب ولنصلى من اجل  المنتقلين وان يقصر الله تلك الايام كما وعد والله لاينسى وعده فقط يتانى وينتظرنا ان نطلبه فلنطلبه بانسحاق وليعطينا الله سبحا لائقا امين والرب يعزى بروح قدسه كل الاهل وينيحهم:94:لنا شتهاء ان ننطلق لنكون مع المسيح وذاك افضل جدا


----------



## فادية (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

تفاصيل اخرى عن الحادث ​ 
اقدم مسلحون مجهولون على قتل الاب رغيد عزيز كني راعي كنيسة الروح القدس في حي النور وثلاثة من شمامسة كنيسته هم بسمان يوسف داود اليوسف وغسان عصام بيداويذ ووحيد حنا ايشوع اثناء خروجهم من الكنيسة في مدينة الموصل. وقالت مصادر موثوقة لعنكاوا كوم ان المسلحون اوقفوا سيارة الاب رغيد التي كانت تقل الشماسة المقتولين و زوجة احدهم (الشماس وحيد) على بعد عدة مئات من الامتار من الكنيسة وبعد ان اطقوا سراح زوجة الشماس وحيد اطلقوا النار على الرجال الاربعة واردوهم قتلى في الحال. وقد ذكرت هذه المصادر ان جثث الضحايا بقيت متروكة في المكان حيث كانت هنالك عبوات ناسفة زرعوها لتنفجر عند تجمع الناس في مكان الحادث لايقاع اكبر عدد ممكن من الضحايا لكنه تم ابطالها من قبل قوات الحرس الوطني. وبعد عدة ساعات تم انتشال الجثث من المكان.​ 
ويعد هذا العمل حلقة في سلسلة من الاعمال الاجرامية التي استهدفت المسيحيين في الموصل. ففي شهر تشرين الاول من العام الماضي تم اختطاف وذبح الاب بولص اسكندرمن كنيسة السريان الارثدوكس وفي تشرين الثاني من العام نفسه تم قتل الشيخ منذر السقا رئيس الطائفة البروتستانتية في الموصل بالاضافة الى قتل وذبح العديدة من مسيحيي المدينة.​ 
والاب رغيد كني من مواليد الموصل 1972 حاصل على بكلوريوس في الهندسة المدنية في جامعة الموصل عام 1993، درس في روما للسنوات من 1996-2003 وحاصل على 
الماجستير في اللاهوت: اختصاص اللاهوت المسكوني(لاهوت الكنيسة المسكونية).

وسيوارى جثمامين الضحايا الاربع الثرى في مسقط رأسهم بلدة كرمليس احدى قرى سهل نينوى ( الموصل)  الساعه الثالثه عصر اليوم بتوقيت العراق 
الراحه الابديه اعطهم يا رب وليضئ لهم النور الدائم 
ليستريحو بسلام 
امين ​


----------



## فادية (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



fakhry2010 قال:


> لا تخافون من يقتل الجسد بل خافون من يهلك الروح والجسد دول قتلو بجسد فى الارض بس احياء مع القديشين والشهداء ويا مسلمين اوعى تصدقو ان القتل هوزه الحل عندكم احنا لا يهمنا قتل الجسد ولا الجسد يعنى ماهما تعملو انتم زى مانتم متعرفوش ربنا واكيد عارفينو هوه السيد المسيح له كل المجد بس باردو انتم اتبعتو حبيبكم ازا كان قالك على متع الدنيا كلها عشان كدا متسمك بمتع الدنيا خليك فى متع الدنيا بس مالكم شغالين قتل فينا مش ضعف مننا انا بنسامحكم لا بل بنفظ كلام ربنا حبو بعضكم بعضا حبو اعضائكم احنا بنعرضلكم المحبه وانت بتعرضو لينا القتل يبقى خليه ينفعكم حبيبكم


 
امين يا رب 
ميرسي عزيزي على مرورك الكريم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فادية (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> الاخت العزيزه لاتحزنى ليس عند اولاد الله حزن ولماذا الحزن وها نبوات الكتاب تتحقق يقول الكتاب تاتى ايام يظن فيها ان من يقتلكم يقدم خدمه لله وهاهى النبوات تتحقق تشجعى واعرفى وانت عارفه ان الرب قريب ولنصلى من اجل المنتقلين وان يقصر الله تلك الايام كما وعد والله لاينسى وعده فقط يتانى وينتظرنا ان نطلبه فلنطلبه بانسحاق وليعطينا الله سبحا لائقا امين والرب يعزى بروح قدسه كل الاهل وينيحهم:94:لنا شتهاء ان ننطلق لنكون مع المسيح وذاك افضل جدا


 

امين يا رب 
صحيح اخي العزيز ناجي 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا 
والمسيح قال لنا سيكون لكم ضيق في العالم لكن ثقو انا غلبت العالم 
ربنا يرحمهم ويقبلهم في ملكوته الابدي 
شكرا لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samer12 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

 سلام ونعمة فاديا 
من المؤسف سماع مثل هذا الخبر لكن لنا رجاء في الرب يسوع أن يمد يده وينتشل شعبه من مثل هؤلاء القتلة 
ونصلي لروح الأب  رغيد عزيز  والشمامسة بسمان وغسان و وحيد أن يرحمهم الرب


----------



## فادية (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



samer12 قال:


> سلام ونعمة فاديا
> من المؤسف سماع مثل هذا الخبر لكن لنا رجاء في الرب يسوع أن يمد يده وينتشل شعبه من مثل هؤلاء القتلة
> ونصلي لروح الأب رغيد عزيز والشمامسة بسمان وغسان و وحيد أن يرحمهم الرب


 

امين يا رب 
ربنا يقبلهم في ملكوته السرمدي للابدي 
مع القديسين والاطهار 
شكرا سمير لمرورك ​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

هذا هو حال المسيحيه دين الالم والاستشهادومع كل ذلك تتفاضل نعمه الله وهم يظنون انهم يهلكوننا ولكن بركه الرب تزداد كم قسى الظلم عليها الا انها محروسه حتى من ايام دقلديانوسوبركه الرب تغنى


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

لو كنا من العلم لاحبنا العالم لكن لاننا لسنا من العالم يبغضنا لنا وطن اخر ابقى وافضل نروم ان نجتمع هناك مع ما لم تره عين ولم تسمع به اذن اعده الرب لنا ورجائنا انهم فى احضان القديسين ينعمون ببالنعيم وروءيه رب المجد امين هم مع مصاف الشهداء الذين روا شجره الايمان بدمائهم فهنيئا لهم بالمسيح:yaka:


----------



## فادية (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

امين اخي العزيز ناجي 
امين​


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

خبر مؤسف لكنه ليس جديد على الارهاب الاسلامى المتزايد يوماً بعد يوم

قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرمه الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق  من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون.   التوبة29

ربنا يرحم شعبه المؤمن فى كل مكان ويرفع راية الصليب عالياً
​


----------



## Maya (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

*الأخت العزيزة فادية ..

أصدق التعازي إليكِ وإلى عموم أبناء الشعب الكلداني السرياني المسيحي المؤمن ولعموم أبناء الشعب الكاثوليكي ولكل مسيحي على أرض العراق وأصلي لراحة نفس الشهيد الأب رغيد ورفاقه الشمامسة  الشهداء الذين أريقت دمائهم على مذبح الإيمان والصمود والشجاعة على طريق يسوع الطاهر وليحل السلام المقدس على أرواحهم هناك في حضن الفادي المخلص وليكن دمهم الطاهر نور ونبراساً لكل مسيحي مؤمن  ...

لقد تابعت هذا الخبر المؤلم على موقع AsiaNews  المختص بالأخبار المسيحية  قبل بضعة أيام :

A Chaldean priest and three deacons killed in Mosul​




ومهما بحثنا في أسباب  استهداف هذا الأب الشاب ورفاقه فلن نجد أفضل مما قاله الأب الأقدس بيندكت السادس عشر في محاضرته الشهيرة التي هزت كيان عبدة الشيطان لأنها أصابت قلب الحقيقة وأعطت أصدق توصيف لأناس أبت الإنسانية أن ينسبوا حتى إليها ورفضتهم منذ قرون فكيف بقيم كالمحبة  والتسامح وقبول الآخر والرحمة وغير تلك المعاني السامية والتي  لا يمكن أن تتشرف بأولئك القتلة المجرمين عبدة الشيطان  ...

هناك مثل يقول : ( من شابه أباه فما ظلم )  وهنا نقول : (  من شابه نبيه وإلهه فما ظلم )  ... *


----------



## فادية (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



romyo قال:


> خبر مؤسف لكنه ليس جديد على الارهاب الاسلامى المتزايد يوماً بعد يوم
> 
> قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرمه الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون. التوبة29
> 
> ربنا يرحم شعبه المؤمن فى كل مكان ويرفع راية الصليب عالياً


 

امين يا رب 
نصلي للرب الرحيم ان يرحم بشعبه المسالم ويخلصه من كل شر 
شكرا عزيزي روميو على الرد الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فادية (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



Maya قال:


> *الأخت العزيزة فادية ..*
> 
> *أصدق التعازي إليكِ وإلى عموم أبناء الشعب الكلداني السرياني المسيحي المؤمن ولعموم أبناء الشعب الكاثوليكي ولكل مسيحي على أرض العراق وأصلي لراحة نفس الشهيد الأب رغيد ورفاقه الشمامسة الشهداء الذين أريقت دمائهم على مذبح الإيمان والصمود والشجاعة على طريق يسوع الطاهر وليحل السلام المقدس على أرواحهم هناك في حضن الفادي المخلص وليكن دمهم الطاهر نور ونبراساً لكل مسيحي مؤمن ...*
> 
> ...


 
امين يا عزيزتي مايا 
الف شكر لك على الاضافه القيمه 
ربنا يحفظ جميع المسيحين وينقذهم من ايدين الارهابيين والقتله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## althani girl (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

_
ياللي حذفت ردي  ليش حذفته 

هاي كله خوف مالومك

بعد طلع الحق ليش ماتخاف  _


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

انهم شهداء وضعو الله اولا فى كل حياتهمفنحن لانحزن عليهم لان الله اول كل حياتهم هم اعطوه كل شىء ويحسبو الحياه نفايه ليربحو المسيح وماذا بعده هو الاول كما كان اولا فى حياه ابراهيم فتباركت به كل الارض ولم يكن اولا فى حياه لوط فخسر حتى زوجته هم ربحو الحياه الابديه وذاك افضل جدا لانهم وضعو المسيح قبل العالم ليتنا نصحو ويصحو قلبنا قبل ان نمضى وتبقى ليتنا هنيئا لكم بيسوع


----------



## jesus mon pere (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

صدقونى باطلب منهم ان يذكرونا امام عرش النعمه
شهداء امناء حفظوا الايمان الى اخر لحظات حياتهم

 لاَ يَسْتَحِي بِهِمِ اللهُ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلهَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ مَدِينَةً.
نصلى لكى نبلغ نحن ايضا هذه المدينه 
امين


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

وانا اصلى معك من اجل ان يستجيب كما وعد ان اجتمع اثنين اوثلاثه باسمى انا اكون وسطهم  نرفع قلوبنا اليك يا من تعرف خبايا نفوسنا ان تكللهم باكليل المجد والغار المحفوظه لهم لديك وان تمنحهم كل نياح واذكرونا امام عرش النعمه امين


----------



## Jordanian (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

الرحمة الابدية اعطهم يارب ونورك الدائم اشرق عليهم 
سيبقى الاب رغيد والشمامسة الذين استشهدوا معه شعلة  مضيئة في طريق  الايمان .
وبدمائهم ودماء كل الشهداء الذين سبقوهم ستروى ارضنا لينبت فيها الامل والسلام 
                                     الى ارواح الشهداء 
كلنا للمسيح جنود 
نسير على درب الخضوع 
لنكتب مجد الحبيب 
بدماء مالها حدود ---
دمائنا الزكية نجعلها هدية
نقدمها للبشرية 
بدون منية
لان دماء الفادي 
تسير في فؤادي


----------



## فادية (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

شكرا لكم جميعا اعزائي 
وانا اضم صوتي لصوتكم واصلي الى رب المجد 
امين يا رب تقبل صلاتنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم كلكم​


----------



## Maya (6 يونيو 2007)

*طوبى لشهداء المسيح*




*كان يتوقع الشهادة في عز الشباب .....

صورة للأب الشهيد رغيد في ساحة في إيطاليا  تسمى " ضحايا الإرهاب "

وأي إرهاب بشع وأي حقد أعمى  أدى لتك الجريمة البشعة  التي نفذها تلك الوحوش المجرمة التي ليست إلا صورة عن نبيها الكذاب وإلهه ..

وكان  المؤلم ما تناقلته الأنباء حيث كان الحديث أن  جثث الأب الشهيد  ورفاقه بقيت مرمية أمام الكنيسة ساعات طويلة دون أن يجرؤ أحد، ولا حتى رجال الشرطة على الاقتراب من الجثث خوفاً من ملاقاة نفس المصير، لتربص الإرهابيين بالمكان و تفخيخ المكان وزرعه بالعبوات الناسفة ......

وجه بشع للإرهاب والإجرام لكنه ليس غريب على أولئك الناس فمن ثمارهم تعرفونهم منذ 1400 سنة وحتى اليوم ......*

*---------------------------------​*



*بالصور : مراسم جنازة و تشييع الأب الشهيد ورفاقه*

*مراسيم تشييع مهيبة للشهداء الأربعة في كرملش​*

*----------------------------------​*
*الأب الأقدس بيندكت السادس عشر يعزي بالشهيد ويتحدث عن شهادته *

*AsiaNews *​

*=====================​*
*العزاء لأهل الضحايا وأحبتهم ولعموم أبناء الشعب الكلداني  وللأخوة والأخوات الكاثوليك خصوصاً  والمسيحيين عموماً في أرض العراق ونؤكد لهم أن  المسيحيين في كل مكان  معكم يحسون بألمكم وخسارتكم  ويقفون إلى جانبكم ....

وطوبى للشهداء الذين أدوا معموديتهم بالدم وتكللت حياتهم بإكليل الشهادة الطاهر لاجل اسم المسيح ، و كم كانت الصورة معبرة لدى متابعتي لمراسيم الجنازة على قناة عشتار الفضائية حيث كانت  النسوة يزغردن للشهداء الأبرار الذي انتقلوا إلى حضن الرب السماوي وبذلوا دمائهم لأجل اسم المسيح  ...

طوبى لشهداء يسوع في كل مكان وصلواتنا ليحل السلام على أرواح الشهداء المسيحيين الأبرار....*


----------



## فادية (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طوبى لشهداء المسيح*



Maya قال:


> *كان يتوقع الشهادة في عز الشباب .....*
> 
> *صورة للأب الشهيد رغيد في ساحة في إيطاليا تسمى " ضحايا الإرهاب "*
> 
> ...


 
نعم  عزيزتي مايا 
انا ايضا تابعت الجنازة على قناة عشتار 
كانت الجنازة حقا معبرة للغايه فحتى صخور الارض واحجار الجدران كانت بتبكيهم 
وخصوصا الاب رغيد لانه كان مثال للمسيحي الحقيقي على الارض 
متفاني وخدوم غير آبه بخوف او موت 
اكيد هو ورفاقه الان ساكنين مع القديسين والابرار في ملكوت الاب الحنان ​


----------



## moussa30000 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

بيشتروا الحريات والجنه والغلمان المخلدون بقتلهم للمسيحيين دى عبادتهم


----------



## فادية (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



moussa30000 قال:


> بيشتروا الحريات والجنه والغلمان المخلدون بقتلهم للمسيحيين دى عبادتهم


 

الله يسامحهم ويكون قي عونهم ويفتح قلوبهم وينور عقولهم يا رب 
ميرسي يا موسى على ردك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Michael (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



فادية قال:


> مقتل الاب رغيد كني و ثلاثة شمامسة في الموصل​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

الرب معهم ومع اسرهم:94:


----------



## فادية (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> الرب معهم ومع اسرهم:94:



امين يا رب 
ميرسي يا مايكل على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Maya (7 يونيو 2007)

*معاناة لا تنتهي*

*يبدو أن معاناة الشعب  الكلداني  المسيحي في العراق لم ولن تنتهي فلم يكد المسيحيون يودعون الأب رغيد ورفاقه الشهداء حتى تناقلت الأنباء من بغداد أمس الأربعاء  خبر يتحدث عن  خطف الأب ( هاني عبد الأحد ) وهو في مطلع الثلاثينات من العمر و راعي كنيسة الحكمة الإلهية في بغداد  مع خمسة من شباب الكنيسة وهم في طريق العودة من الكنيسة الواقعة في منطقة الصليخ قرب الأعظمية شمال شرق بغداد ...*

*وتناقلت هذه الأنباء كل من : 

 وكالة الأنباء الكاثوليكية AsiaNews  *

*Chaldean priest kidnapped in Baghdad​*
*موقع عنكاوا *

*اختطاف الأب هاني عبد الأحد مع خمسة من شباب كنيسة الحكمة الإلهية في بغداد ​*
*--------------------​*
*نصلي إلى الرب ليفك أسره ويعيده إلى أهله وكنيسته هو ورفاقه بأمان وسلام ، وليتدخل الرب ليحمي شعبه المسيحي  في العراق في ظل هذه الهجمة الشيطانية عليه  ...*


----------



## mase7ya (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

للاسف هذا هو وجة الاسلام الحقيقى ,اللة يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معاناة لا تنتهي*



Maya قال:


> *يبدو أن معاناة الشعب الكلداني المسيحي في العراق لم ولن تنتهي فلم يكد المسيحيون يودعون الأب رغيد ورفاقه الشهداء حتى تناقلت الأنباء من بغداد أمس الأربعاء خبر يتحدث عن خطف الأب ( هاني عبد الأحد ) وهو في مطلع الثلاثينات من العمر و راعي كنيسة الحكمة الإلهية في بغداد مع خمسة من شباب الكنيسة وهم في طريق العودة من الكنيسة الواقعة في منطقة الصليخ قرب الأعظمية شمال شرق بغداد ...*
> 
> *وتناقلت هذه الأنباء كل من : *
> 
> ...


 



ربنا يزيل الظلم والارهاب عننا يا رب 
امين عزيزتي مايا وبترقب ننتظر اخبار الاب هاني ورفاقه 
يا رب انظر لشعبك ولا تسمح للشر بان يمس احد
امين​


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



mase7ya قال:


> للاسف هذا هو وجة الاسلام الحقيقى ,اللة يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم


 

امين يا رب 
ميرسي عزيزتي مسيحيه على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kurdistan (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

al ta3azi meshan al merhum u rehma al rab ma3u

from Yezdi from Syrian


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



kurdistan قال:


> al ta3azi meshan al merhum u rehma al rab ma3u
> 
> from Yezdi from Syrian


 
شكرا اخ يزيد على مرورك وردك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

لى الحياه هى المسيح والموت لى ربحهذه هى المسيحيه رجائنا انهم مع المسيح وذاك افضل جدا


----------



## فادية (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> لى الحياه هى المسيح والموت لى ربحهذه هى المسيحيه رجائنا انهم مع المسيح وذاك افضل جدا


 

امين اخي الغالي ناجي 
اميييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## fakhry2010 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

ونست الكلام لاى بيقول امرت ان اقاتل الناس قالتو فى سبيل الله يعنى امور القتل معروفه فى القران انه نادى بالقتل محددش كفار ولا غير لانه قال الزين لم يؤمنون بالله ورسوله احنا بنؤمن بالله مش بنؤمن بالرسول  يبقى مين المقصود  كل الى مش بيؤمنو بمحمد  دا ايه دا هى بالعافيه ولا ايه شغالين تقتلو وتسرقه مش عارف ايه ازاى الله يسقول كدا ياخى شوف الله بيقول ايه حبو بعضكم بعض احبو اعدائكم اعطو  شوف الله بيقول فى الانجيل العطاء والحب والنور والحق والحياه وشوف القران  يامر بالقتل ويامر بالسرقه ويامر  ان محمد كان يتبرك من بوله سورى يا جماعه دا محمد بيقول كدا مش انا ورضاعه ومش عارف ايه 

                                               لا تخافون من يقتل الجسد بل خافون من يقدر ان يهلك الجسد والروح معا


----------



## fakhry2010 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

ونست الكلام لاى بيقول امرت ان اقاتل الناس قالتو فى سبيل الله يعنى امور القتل معروفه فى القران انه نادى بالقتل محددش كفار ولا غير لانه قال الزين لم يؤمنون بالله ورسوله احنا بنؤمن بالله مش بنؤمن بالرسول  يبقى مين المقصود  كل الى مش بيؤمنو بمحمد  دا ايه دا هى بالعافيه ولا ايه شغالين تقتلو وتسرقه مش عارف ايه ازاى الله يسقول كدا ياخى شوف الله بيقول ايه حبو بعضكم بعض احبو اعدائكم اعطو  شوف الله بيقول فى الانجيل العطاء والحب والنور والحق والحياه وشوف القران  يامر بالقتل ويامر بالسرقه ويامر  ان محمد كان يتبرك من بوله سورى يا جماعه دا محمد بيقول كدا مش انا ورضاعه ومش عارف ايه


----------



## fakhry2010 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

ونست الكلام لاى بيقول امرت ان اقاتل الناس قاتلو فى سبيل الله يعنى امور القتل معروفه فى القران انه نادى بالقتل محددش كفار ولا غير لانه قال الزين لم يؤمنون بالله ورسوله احنا بنؤمن بالله مش بنؤمن بالرسول  يبقى مين المقصود  كل الى مش بيؤمنو بمحمد  دا ايه دا هى بالعافيه ولا ايه شغالين تقتلو وتسرقه مش عارف ايه ازاى الله يسقول كدا ياخى شوف الله بيقول ايه حبو بعضكم بعض احبو اعدائكم اعطو  شوف الله بيقول فى الانجيل العطاء والحب والنور والحق والحياه وشوف القران  يامر بالقتل ويامر بالسرقه ويامر  ان محمد كان يتبرك من بوله سورى يا جماعه دا محمد بيقول كدا مش انا ورضاعه ومش عارف ايه


----------



## fakhry2010 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

olling:olling:ونست الكلام لاى بيقول امرت ان اقاتل الناس قاتلو فى سبيل الله يعنى امور القتل معروفه فى القران انه نادى بالقتل محددش كفار ولا غير لانه قال الزين لم يؤمنون بالله ورسوله احنا بنؤمن بالله مش بنؤمن بالرسول  يبقى مين المقصود  كل الى مش بيؤمنو بمحمد  دا ايه دا هى بالعافيه ولا ايه شغالين تقتلو وتسرقه مش عارف ايه ازاى الله يسقول كدا ياخى شوف الله بيقول ايه حبو بعضكم بعض احبو اعدائكم اعطو  شوف الله بيقول فى الانجيل العطاء والحب والنور والحق والحياه وشوف القران  يامر بالقتل ويامر بالسرقه ويامر  ان محمد كان يتبرك من بوله سورى يا جماعه دا محمد بيقول كدا مش انا ورضاعه ومش عارف ايه


----------



## kurdistan (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

dear arabs dont tell lies ok


----------



## man4truth (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد  3-6-2007*

*افعال المجرمين*


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل اليوم الاحد*

اطلبوا الرب مادام يوجد اطلبوه فهو قريب واقف على الباب ينتظر من يفتح له وهو القائل لاتهتمو بما هو للعالم او بما تاكلون او بما تشربون فقط نطلبه وه يعرف مانحتاج اليه ويرينا ان نصبر على تجاربه هذا ايمان حسب ايمان ابراهيم برا لانه انتظر فنحن ننتظر ان يعلن نفسه ويتمحج فينا امين


----------

